# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  مشکل در فیلتر کردن اطلاعات

## hamid811

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
من یه مشکل تو search model دارم اونم اینه که وقتی میخوام یک آرایه رو ارسال کنم خطای *Array to string conversion*

میده 
مثلا 
 <?= '[]form->field($model, 'color') ?>
 <?= '[]form->field($model, 'color') ?>
 <?= '[]form->field($model, 'color') ?>
همینطور که میبینید من میخام از color یه آرایه ارسال بشه ولی خطایی رو ک عرض کردم نشون میده.

----------


## charcharkh

مقدار ورودی چی هست ؟

----------


## hamid811

فرقی نمیکنه ورودی هرچی باشه خطا میده.حالا چه text باشه چه checkbox باشه یا هرچی.بطور مثال من یه وبلاگ ساختم که میخوام تو قسمت جستجوش یه سری checkbox از دسته ها بزارم.مثلا دسته php, asp , delphi حالا با انتخاب این سه دسته و اعمال فیلترینگ باید همچین چیزی سرچ بشه
?category[0]=php&category[1]=asp&category[2]=delpho
ولی توی URL اسم مدل هم باهاش میاد و خطای *Array to string conversion رو نهایتا نشون میده*

----------

